# Piranha tank mate success stories



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

After Leasures post I guess I would have to say the word success with both piranhas and different fish both being variables isn't too common. I guess I would constitute success with another fish in your tank is when you feel that you have got your moneys worth out of the fish if it gets eaten. For example you buy an Oscar, it gets eating 3 months later, you paid 5 dollars for it and you aren't upset about it because you had it for long enough. That is now the definition of success with piranha tank mates.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> I am curious to know and I assume others are about what other fish you have had successfully live in your p tanks. I know I have personally had an Oscar and a pleco, but thats nothing new. Any other fish that are out of the norm that you have had live?


For me just a Pleco, had two cory Cats for about 4 months once and i woke up one day and both of their heads were gone


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What is the deffinition of success? What sort of time period do you consider a success? And would that be a matter of opinion? Or fact? .....lol

Convicts....slowly dwindleing for 6+ months and counting...but like I said, they are dwindling...so I don't call that a success.

8 Exodon Paradoxus....lost one the first night...other 7 are at 3 days and counting. I don't call that a success though.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

i have had a snail for the past 2 months


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah, snails... can't get rid of 'em... everything else... dead!


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

i have my common pleco in my tank since i started the hobby. I added 2 catfish, but im not sure what kind. I think there is 1 left, but i havent seen him in awhile, i think he hides on the underneath of my fake wood & cleans.

I've tried barbs & neons but they always get eaten so i said screw it for now & im gonna wait til they grow another inch or so & try again. I used to have 2 plecos, but i found one dead and half eaten on the gravel one afternoon

My biggest success was i bought a sabertooth barracuda (aka, payara, vampire tetra) and he lived in my tank for a good 6+ months, but he ended up getting eaten like the rest of the non-pygo fish

I think i might try an apple snail, they look pretty cool & can get big


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah, I guess it depends on what you call success, I call success that one fish never eats the other, so I can't think of any... but I am thinking of putting Ghost shrimp in my tank... I know they will be picked off like crazy but they are cheep and will help clean up the scraps of food the Piranhas don't eat.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have also have a pleco that only feeds off of what very minute amounts of food are left from the P's, Has been in tank for close to a year and a half now I see the fish maybe once a week. I don't think it will ever get eaten because the fish hides behind my 1" thick slate background all day everyday. There is really no way for the P's to ever reach him. He doesn't grow, nor do I feed him those little algea discs. I just can't seem to catch him to take him out. I would hate for it to die behind my slate back. There would be no way for me to get it out without draining the tank, and ripping the slate that is siliconed to the back, which would also have to be dry before I resealed it back to the glass, then atleast 24 hrs to cure. I don't even have a tank big enough to house all my fish if I did have to do it. I sold them all. all I got is a 10g & 20g long, which would not accomidate my fish at all. Maybe the 3 smallest for a day, but there would be no way I could even fit my big guys into the tank. They are just too big. This is also another reason I want the cons out. I fear that they will breed behind the slate.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Chomps said:


> yeah, snails... can't get rid of 'em... everything else... dead!


nah, just one.
he hasnt reproduced.
im hoping he wont.
not sure what kind he is though


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

My Pleco has been living in the same tank with my Reds since I got them. I see theoccasional fin nip on him, but other then that they leave him alone. It probably helps that he's got about two inches and quite a bit of bulk on them.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had a pleco with my 7 Rbp's for about a month now and no problems yet. But there will be once my Rbp's get a bit bigger.

I used to have these little gold algae eating fish, they are really small and fast . They like to hide up near the top of the water under and behind intakes and out takes of filter, and they only go down to the bottom for food. I had 3 of those for close or even over a year with 3 Cariba's. They made it right until i gave them away for a new set up i was doing. I'm actually thinking about giving the pleco back and getting a few more of them. Be ashame to have a ripped up pleco soon.


----------



## meateater311 (Sep 3, 2007)

I had a small rainbow shark chill with three 6inch reds for six months untill i gave them all away. Didn't even feed him he would just nibble on the shrimp before the p's or eat scraps nd was getting really fat. The rainbow shark was in there first if that matters and got a little of his fin nipped when the p's were introduced but after that no problems at all. Random luck prolly


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i have 2 reds and 1 sanchezi in a 130 gl and there getting along fine ..have them in there for about 6-7months now only fin nips


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i have a 4" sanchezi that ate my large 8" or so inch plecos eye and some fins



spoondc2 said:


> i have 2 reds and 1 sanchezi in a 130 gl and there getting along fine ..have them in there for about 6-7months now only fin nips


 remove the sanch asap becasue sanchezis grow to half the size of reds so sooner or later it would be toast


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

spoondc2 said:


> *i have 2 reds and 1 sanchezi in a 130 gl *and there getting along fine ..have them in there for about 6-7months now only fin nips


aaahahahahahahhhahahah....moron!

Note to all senseable people......Please do not follow this guys example!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

9" caribe, 50Gallon tank, one 1" ghost shrimp.

3 months and counting.



Leasure1 said:


> *i have 2 reds and 1 sanchezi in a 130 gl *and there getting along fine ..have them in there for about 6-7months now only fin nips


aaahahahahahahhhahahah....moron!

Note to all senseable people......Please do not follow this guys example!
[/quote]

Leasure, why dont u just leave it bro, me and u are both gonna waste energy tryn to make these fools understand.

I gave up like a few months ago in tryn to tell people not to do stupid sh*t...lol


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I too gave up.....just sometimes I can't resist


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

all good, how are ur piraya doin.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Chomps said:


> yeah, I guess it depends on what you call success, I call success that one fish never eats the other, so I can't think of any... but I am thinking of putting Ghost shrimp in my tank... I know they will be picked off like crazy but they are cheep and will help clean up the scraps of food the Piranhas don't eat.


i tried the ghost shrimp recently, as i caught many in the wild. in three days, 50 went to 3. my pygos love to eat them.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> all good, how are ur piraya doin.


Doing great. Still got the same one. Growing slowly like a typical Piraya, but doesn't seem to be slowing down much, now nearing the 9" mark. They look so elongated compared to other pygos. I guess they all differ though.

How is everything your way?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Caribe is chilln.

Might turn my 20 gal community into a red highfin wolffiwh tank (1)...or replace the 20 with a 40 and put the wolf in there.

ill buy one when i see a BABY red highfin wolf around...im talkn like 1", lol.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like fun. I wish we could get H. Aimara


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I just put an elong in my 40 long, I am thinking of going and getting a 6 inch rhom to toss in there too lol.....


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> I just put an elong in my 40 long, I am thinking of going and getting a 6 inch rhom to toss in there too lol.....


either not nice
or not smart


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

ive had 6 neon tetras, 6 glowlight tetras, and 2 bleeding heart tetras in with mine for probably 2 months now, and they are doing fine. I think if you are going to put other fish in with your p's they need to be small dither fish. Even better would be ones that coexists naturally with piranhas


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

I got a small pleco, it hides all the time, but he's still alive, my elong kills even my snails.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Nick g said:


> I just put an elong in my 40 long, I am thinking of going and getting a 6 inch rhom to toss in there too lol.....


either not nice
or not smart








[/quote]

lol, that was a joke because someone had reds and a sanchezi in the same tank.


----------

